# Converting Garage to Bonus Room - Media Closet Design?



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

In April, we will be building a new garage and converting our existing garage into a game room, or a multi use space. I want to create a media closet for the HT equipment, as well as general storage. 

My initial idea is to create a 5' x 3' insulated closet, use double sliding doors on the front, and a smaller insulated door for the rear; to access the back of the component rack. Since the closet will essentially be extending into the new garage, and the new garage will not be temperature controlled, I'm not sure what my options are for a small insulated door. Is this something I will have to build, or are there pre-fabed small insulated doors available? 

As for controlling temp in the media closet itself, I am thinking of installing a rigid dryer duct in the wall, between the studs, with the opening down towards the floor, and connecting this to a vent in another part of the house. Then installing a bathroom style vent fan in the media closet's ceiling, and running duct to another part of the house. Then connecting the fan to a temp switch in the close set for 80*f. So when the temp hits 80*, the fan will turn on evacuating the heat into another part of the house, while drawing in air through the dryer vent and expelling it at the bottom of the media closet.

Will this work well? Any better ideas, or concerns, for this type of space?

Here is a basic image depicting the space. The circle with the X is the vent fan, and the small rectangle square would be the dryer vent air inlet. The equipment rack would be installed on the right side of the media closet, hence the small door between the media closet and the garage.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The simplest way to insulate your equipment access door is to just glue some 2" Polystyrene foam to the back of whatever door you want to use..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As Prof mentioned, Styrofoam is a great insulator. A hollow door (instead of solid-cord) would help as well, as dead air space also makes a good insulator. You might further want to install weatherproofing strips and a sealed threshold if you need the back door sealed.

Not quite following your ventilation system, but just remember that since hot air rises, you want the exhausting system up high in the closet, and the return air down low. Keep in mind that physically moving air like this is going to bring dust into the media closet, so you might want to consider some kind of filtered intake.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, styrofoam is certainly an easy solution. 



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not quite following your ventilation system, but just remember that since hot air rises, you want the exhausting system up high in the closet, and the return air down low. Keep in mind that physically moving air like this is going to bring dust into the media closet, so you might want to consider some kind of filtered intake.


My current design has the bathroom style vent fan located in the ceiling, and exhausting air out through a duct to another part of the house. Then I also have an opening at the bottom of the media closet with ducting running to another part of the house. So when the fan turns on, it will move air from the top of the closet to another room, which will cause air to move into the closet through the opening at the bottom. I'm not hooking it up to the central HVAC system at all, as I don't want heat being blown in during winter months.

Good point on the dust. I may just install a 12" x 12" return air filter grille at the other end of the supply duct. Then I'll just change the filter when I change all the other return air filters in the house 3-4 times a year.

I also understand the power feeding the exhaust fan should not be on the same circuit as the HT equipment as to keep noise isolation. Is this necessary with a simple fan like this, or can I just take power from the media closet outlets for it?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It shouldn't be a problem..One of our other members did a similar setup to yours and he didn't have a problem running off the same power point..


----------

